# Just purchased a 2012 Sempre Veloce



## kjs862

Hey guys,

I've been reading this forum for a bit now, and thought I post something about my latest purchase. From my LBS, yesterday, I ordered a 2012 Bianchi Sempre Veloce in Celeste. I was looking at the Infinito Athena package, but the price was slightly out of my range. I reason why the Infinito appealed to me is because of the full carbon frame (opposed to the carbon/alu fork on my Sempre) and the internal routed cables. When I got home after I made my purchase, I started to browse the Bianchi webpage and began to check out the Infinito specs, and didn't realize I could have ordered the Infinito with Ultegra in Celeste for only a bit more than the Sempre Veloce. At first I didn't realize you can order an Ultegra bike in Celeste, and the price, seems like a great deal.

Anyways, I'm bit doubtful I made the right purchase. I know I don't want a Shimano group on the Italian frame, and the Infinito Athena was a bit out of price range, but I think I could have made it work.

I know it comes down to riding preference, and honestly, I don't know mine. I haven't ridden in several years, and when I did ride 10 years back (I was 16,) I wasn't really consistent with it. I was riding a Madone maybe 5 years ago, but nothing really serious. I hear the Sempre is more aggressive, and the Inifinito is more comfort. Ugh what to do?


----------



## T K

Don't make the mistake of getting caught up in the spec and not considering intended use first. You wouldn't want to buy the Infinito if your intention was to race crits. And you may not want the Sempre if your intentions are to do centuries. Although some like a racier geo no matter what kind of riding they are doing.
Doesn't the shop have some you could have test ridden?


----------



## kjs862

They had both but not in my size. I don't indent to race and ride centuries anytime in the near future.


----------



## T K

I can't speak for you, and I have never ridden either of those bike. But, in my experience I have found I would side to the more racier geo for all around riding. You can always set up your bars a bit higher if you want. And if you find yourself wanting to race or just getting a bit chippy at some local group rides you're ready. I would rather ride a Sempre in a century than race an Infinito in a crit. I have owned and ridden the more "relaxed geo" bikes and found them a bit vanilla if not slightly boring to ride. But thats me. 
I think you made a fine choice. and would not worry about it.
And I'm jelous.:thumbsup:


----------



## kjs862

Cool, thanks for the info! I feel like I made a good purchase now. I'm going to stop reading the Bianchi forum, and start reading the regional forum to plan out some nice rides, after all I believe its about the experience.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Best bike I've ever been on*

I have a Sempre.

You will love it.

Best bike I've ever ridden.

It's really that simple!


----------



## 8weapons

what he said! The Sempre is awesome and I would choose it any day over an infinito


----------



## kjs862

Here are some photos. Hand built in Italy, not bad!


----------



## chrissomatic

The frame badge shot is awesome.


----------



## kjs862

thanks!


----------



## David Loving

Very nice bike! You'll be glad you stayed with Campagnolo!


----------



## kjs862

Me too, I heard that the Shimano bikes are built in Taiwan.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

There are a lot of "theories" floating around on these forums about which bike frames are made where, but the way my LBS owner said it was explained to him is that pretty much all Bianchi frames are made in Taiwan, but when sold as a complete bike the country of origin can be listed as the country from which the majority of the bike's value can be derived. Since the Italian Campy components equal a sum greater than the Taiwanese frame, they are allowed to put a "Made in Italy" decal on the bike.

As is usual with rumors and hearsay, feel free to take this with a grain of salt, but it makes sense to me, because it makes no sense whatsoever for a single frame model's production to be split between two continents. Having stuff built in the Pacific Rim only makes sense when done in volume so shipping costs can be more easily managed.

Having said all that, it doesn't really matter. The original design is of much more importance the the geography of manufacture. Much to a local Pinarello dealer's dismay, I could care less if my bike is made in Taiwan. Since 1980 the majority of the bikes we care about come from there. It's kinda "their thing". I have a Taiwan-made Infinito and it's the best bike I've owned bar none (previously owned a Look and a Bridgestone) because it was _designed_ by passionate people in Italy.

Besides, if you'll pardon the generalization, it's not as though the Italians have a sterling reputation for quality control.

Your bike is beautiful. The only important thing now is to get out there and ride it. We are in the midst of event ride season. Ask your LBS about what's coming up on the calendar in your area and have a blast!


----------



## kjs862

Yup, time to ride is right. I'll be going for a 20 mile solo ride on a local bike path near my house.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

kjs862 said:


> Yup, time to ride is right. I'll be going for a 20 mile solo ride on a local bike path near my house.


Yeah, shorter rides are a good idea initially, so you can let your "back side" get accommodated to being in the saddle. Speaking of which, I predict that may be your first upgrade.


----------



## kjs862

Cool thanks for the info! Yeah, I'm going to do the same ride for about a week, and then depending on how I feel, start doing that path twice, for a total for 40 miles. 

As far as upgrades go, for the first I was thinking of wheels, second getting a full size crank since my bike came with a compact crank. I wasn't really thinking of upgrading the seat, but if you say so!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Lighter wheels with good quality bearings are BY FAR the biggest upgrade you can make on a bike. I kinda always knew that, but REALLY found that out recently and can't speak highly enough on how much of a difference good wheels can make. I just know that most people don't like the saddle that comes standard. That, plus the saddle will cost a fraction of the wheels.

Interesting that you want to get rid of the compact crank. I actually went the other direction and had one installed on mine before I even took it home. Then again, I live in the foothills of the Appalachian mountains and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## kjs862

Maybe I'll do wheels, saddle, then crank. I can alyways do the saddle first though since it's a lot cheaper.

For the wheels, I was thinking FFWD F6R in white or celeste. Do you recommend tubular, or clinchers? I'm still uncertain.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Even though tubulars are better in most every way (smooth ride, light weight, etc.), most people don't ride them unless they have a team car following along because roadside tubular repair is a b*tch. Comparatively speaking. Neither is fun.


----------



## kjs862

I see, yeah I read that is a con to the tubulars.


----------



## herrothere

Hello All,

Long time lurker, first time replier! I just had to jump into this conversation because I recently bought the Ultegra Infinito in the beautiful Celeste and had long been contemplating purchasing a new wheel set. I have been eyeing the FFWD F6R for quite a long time and will probably pull the trigger soon. However, I see that the weight of the wheel set seems a little on the heavy side (a little over 1800 grams for the clinchers). Does anyone recommend this set? I have to admit, much of the reason I wanted the FFWD wheels is because it's definitely aesthetically pleasing, whether it be the celeste or neutral decals.

Any advice would be appreciative!


----------



## kjs862

I think for the money, the FFWD are fantastic wheels. If you look, Campy and and Fulcrum wheels are really nice.


----------



## kjs862

So I took my bike for its ride today, about 20 miles. Bike is very fast and smooth over the bumps, though toward the end of the ride I started getting a little soar in the groin. I'm thinking its just my body not being on a bike in several years, so I guess after a week or so everything will be okay. My lower back was a little stiff though, but I guess thats normal.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Let's see ... sore nether regions, stiff lower back ... yep. Sounds like bicycling to me! At least it does if you've been out of the saddle for a while. Please proceed. The aches and pains will subside momentarily ...

As for the discussion on wheels, at one point I obsessed over this enough to compile a list of desirable wheelsets with price and weight of each. In an attempt to discover which wheelset represented the best value, I divided the weight of each wheelset by the best price I could find. Of course, there are more factors to consider than merely weight when shopping for wheels, such as overall durability, bearing quality, where the weight is located on the wheel, and aerodynamics. In the end, I went with the American Classic 420 Aero 3, largely on the overwhelming recommendation of my trusted LBS owner, and partly just because I though they looked *****in'.


----------



## Lolamunky

1. Country of Origin: All Bianchi's are made in Taiwan but only the campy equipped or DA are assembled and painted in Italy...those models carry the made in italy decal. The reason for this is that the best CF in the world comes from Taiwan due to their decade long mastery of its production.

2. Upgrades: Wheels first for sure....if you climb then you will want 1500g or lighter wheels with good hubs. Personally I have Cosmic Carbone 50mm clinchers on my Oltre and while above 20mph I can hold 1-1.5mph faster speeds they SUCK rolling uphill. My advice for an all arounder would be 38mm carbon clinchers with ALU break tracks that are less than 1500G. Mavic/HED/Zipp are your best bets for the big boys....Williams/Boyd/Flo/Soul/Vuelta all make great mid priced models as well.

Fantastic bike, you're going to love it!!


----------



## skhan007

That is one of the best looking bikes I have ever seen! Fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## kjs862

skhan007 said:


> That is one of the best looking bikes I have ever seen! Fantastic! Congratulations.


Thank you. I'm really glad I went with the Sempre over the Infinito. Feels very responsive and aggressive. Gives lots of confidence on the trails!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kjs862 said:


> Thank you. I'm really glad I went with the Sempre over the Infinito. Feels very responsive and aggressive. Gives lots of confidence on the trails!


You use your Sempre for cyclocross or trail riding?


----------



## kjs862

bottecchia_eja said:


> You your Sempre for cyclocross or trail riding?


Paved trails.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kjs862 said:


> Paved trails.


In Southern California we call those .... "roads!"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolamunky

Ya I think most of the right side of the PCH qualifies as cobblestones


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Visited a buddy in Orange County a few weeks back. He lives a couple of blocks from the PCH. I never saw so many cyclists in my life. Crosswinds looked like they would be a bear, though, especially on that open stretch between Seal Beach and Huntington Beach.


----------



## Lolamunky

if you train on the coast in CA you basically learn to ride in a wind tunnel. Whenever I ride inland I feel like someone took weights off my bike


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Lolamunky said:


> if you train on the coast in CA you basically learn to ride in a wind tunnel. Whenever I ride inland I feel like someone took weights off my bike


On one of the sections of PCH where I ride (from Pt. Mugu to Neptune's Net) the road winds (as it hugs the hills). You get a weird wind effect because for a portion of the road you face the wind but when the road turns you get a side wind or (sometimes) a tail wind. So it alternates back and forth.

I take the wind of the coast over the heat of the inland valleys.

This particular section of PCH (from Pt. Mugu to Pepperdine/Malibu) is actually not too bad (pavement wise)


----------

